# This gutsy Mouse



## BethC (Apr 6, 2014)

So while me Phantom was passing ( RIP buddy) I noticed a mouse out the corner of my eye trying to get to the bowl of rat food I had out for my other boy Ronnie. 
The nerve of this mouse! Came right out from under my critter nation. 
I kept on yelling at it to make it go away.
Here I thought mice where natural prey to my boys, but there you go.
All food stays in the cage now.


----------

